# Rear Wheel Arch Trim - 2015 Chausson 610



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

I misjudged a gatepost this morning, and broke the white plastic trim surrounding the nearside rear wheel - as usual with these things, it looks fairly easy to repair if I can find a replacement part.

Does anyone know a reasonable source of these trim parts? I'm sure that I'm not the first . . . . ?


----------

